# c++ y la electronica



## MysterioxD (Sep 29, 2010)

disculpen soy nuevo en el foro y recién empiezo con mis estudios en electrónica y me han dejado algunas preguntas que deseo me puedan ayudar a responderlas 
el uso del c++ en la electrónica ¿?¿?
 la informática como herramienta de la electrónica?¿?
el c++ librería para electrónica¿?
me gustaría saber algunas posibles respuestas estaría muy agradecido de antemano les doy las muchas gracias


----------



## DSP (Sep 29, 2010)

Creo que son pocos los que se animan a responder preguntas que no estan bien formuladas. Te recomiendo que te esfuerces un poco mas y hagas preguntas que realmente pregunten algo, despues de eso, espero poder ayudarte con mucho gusto


----------



## goguma (Sep 29, 2010)

DSP dijo:


> Creo que son pocos los que se animan a responder preguntas que no estan bien formuladas. Te recomiendo que te esfuerces un poco mas y hagas preguntas que realmente pregunten algo



Lo mismo, estaria bueno si lo mejoras un poco...


----------



## MysterioxD (Sep 29, 2010)

DSP dijo:


> Creo que son pocos los que se animan a responder preguntas que no estan bien formuladas. Te recomiendo que te esfuerces un poco mas y hagas preguntas que realmente pregunten algo, despues de eso, espero poder ayudarte con mucho gusto



disculpen si no me dejé entender
quería saber los casos específicos en los que usamos la programación en la electrónica y también la interacción en las que la "informática y la electrónica "se ayudan mutuamente para un fin común ojala esta vez reciba algunas respuestas


----------



## ProtoP5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hola, caso sobre lo que preguntas hay muchisimos, la programación y la electrónica estan muy relacionados. Está el caso de processing, que es un lenguaje de programación basado en java que se utiliza mucho junto con arduino, que es una tarjeta opensource multiproposito. También hay otros proyectos como openframeworks, que es algo parecido a processing pero mucho más potente y que utiliza C++ o wiring, una tarjeta tipo arduino pero con potencia extra.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 29, 2010)

Hola.

En programción de PIC.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 29, 2010)

hellow....
no se que es lo que permite hacer el C++ pero te dire una cosilla de la electronica y para que es cada cosa:

1 -- si sabes usar transistores y el 555 seras un hoobysta entretenido y a lo mucho haras alguna mierdita que venderas unos pocos pero te entretendras.

2 --- si estoydias un poco mas de analogica y digital podras ser un electronico que haga algunas plaquetitas mas grandes y que hagan mas cosillas, aca en el foro hay un monton .
podras incluso dedicarte a serviec de ciertas cosas.

3 -- si te metes con microcontroladores a nivel bajo podras hacer placas mas complejas, o no , mas biuen descubriras que podes hacer cosas bastante complejas con un solo chip un micro , una maravilla.
mas cosas para diseñar y hacer fortuna ( .................... )

4 -- el siguiente paso es ir a micros mas poderosos, con mas patillas y memoria, ahi si o si usas C  y tambien interactuar con la PC , ahi ademas tenes que saber hacer programas con la PC lo cual te da un poder inmenso ya que usas la misma PC o sea la pantalla para visualizar eventos y modificar parametros, un nivel en electronica muy grande .
o sea que podras diseñar cosas de muy alto nivel y hacer fortuna lol:..................:cabezon:  ) .

en fin.
es de las ligas mayores , como decia uno :
"rumbo al infinito .....y mas alla" .

si te va a servir en el futuro ?????
anda a saber .
quien sabe ??
vos sabes el futuro ???


----------



## lubeck (Sep 29, 2010)

> quería saber los casos específicos en los que usamos la programación en la electrónica y también la interacción en las que la "informática y la electrónica "


la pregunta es muy amplia y casi incontestable...
yo podria mencionar algunos...
-Robotica
-Domotica
-Automatización

la interaccion puede ser por muchos medios...

por las interfaces de multimedia, puertos de comunicacion...


mmm.. no queda clara la pregunta... a donde va orientada solo a microcontroladores???


----------



## foso (Sep 30, 2010)

Se usa mas que nada lenguaje C. No tanto C++. Por lo menos para microcontroladores. Para microprocesadores mas grandes había leido por ahi que usaban C++.
La verdad yo preferiría que los microcontroladores se programen en C++. Usando objetos sería mas eficiente el código.


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 30, 2010)

C y C++ son bonitos, relativamente faciles, con compiladores para muchas plataformas (te olvidas de aprender muchos y engorrosos ensambladores). Muy universal.
Si lo combinas con electronica digital, pues puedes optimizar el hardware para el software. Puedes jugar con cantidad de software y hardware con sus respectivos convenientes e inconvenientes.

Pero para ser sincero, si quieres programar bien a bien un microcontrolador... usa ensamblador. Las posibilidades son mayores que con C. El C lo recomiendo para cosas simples, o programar de manera visual en PC.


----------



## DSP (Sep 30, 2010)

Opino tambien que en microcontroladores pequeños se usa mas el lenguaje c que c++, pero, en general, seas informatico o electronico, ese lenguaje (c o c++) es una base que en algunos casos puede ser indispensable, aunque en ocaciones se pueden tomar otras alternativas de lenguajes. Sin embargo, en la experiencia personal, te puedo decir que este es el lenguaje mas utilizado en muchas areas y tambien te sirve de base para aprender otros lenguajes con mayor facilidad como lo es java o c#

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Sep 30, 2010)

DSP permiteme poner un extracto de un articulo... en cuanto a los mas utilizados... forma tu criterio...



> Evidentemente no tienen idea lo que es encontrar un programador de C++ Senior...
> 
> El lenguaje mas utilizado es VB, ya que se encuentra mas facil los programadores. es una cuestion logica.
> 
> ...



date una vuelta por aqui en el foro y ve cuantos usuarios usan Java cuantos C y cuantos Basic, a nivel informatico C en cualquiera de sus presentaciones es de lo menos usados... según mi lógica...


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 30, 2010)

escierto lubeck, es que para aplicaciones más electrónica, o como decia antiworld, c se queda un poco en el camino...

a mi me gusta! y es el que más manejo, pero el ensamblador, o matlab, visual y demas son más aplicables


----------



## lubeck (Sep 30, 2010)

Claro meli...

por lo que me he percatado C en el ramo de la electronica es mucho mas facil y mas robusto, casi diria que indispensable...
en lo personal (y lo he mencionado) yo tengo años que no lo usaba porque me acomode mas con el VB y apenas lo estoy retomando por la necesidad en cuestiones de electronica...
el java en mi vida lo he visto... pero dicen que se esta combirtiendo en una herramienta muy poderosa... no me consta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> date una vuelta por aqui en el foro y ve cuantos usuarios usan Java cuantos C y cuantos Basic, *a nivel informatico C en cualquiera de sus presentaciones es de lo menos usados*... según mi lógica...





			
				Meliklos dijo:
			
		

> es cierto lubeck, *es que para aplicaciones más electrónica... c se queda un poco en el camino*...



Ustedes está fumando algo raro, no?
Miren, se las voy a hacer corta: que ustedes no usen el C en electrónica NO significa que nadie lo haga.

En la actualidad, *TODO *en electrónica se programa en C, desde los microcontroladores (y ya no jodan mas con el assembler) hasta las interfaces que usan las PC con el hardware, claro, pasando por aplicaciones en Hard Real Time sobre sistemas operativos real-time como QNX o Linux RTAI. Los drivers de dispositivos de hardware, en *cualquier sistema operativo*, se programan en C. Los sistemas operativos se programan en C...POR COMPLETO, excepto tal vez el 0.1% que es assembler en pedazos de código que son dependientes del procesador (les recomiendo que bajen el código fuente de un kernel de Linux y lo analicen para ver cuanto assembler u otro lenguaje hay). Y deben haber muy pocas cosas mas "electrónicas" que el kernel de un sistema operativo...

EL C++ es otra historia. Es un lenguaje con un paradigma diferente y que es muy utilizado para aplicaciones en computadoras...*pero aplicaciones de alto nivel*, no kernel y esas cosas, para las cuales ya se han desarrollado interfaces orientadas a objetos en C++...pero solo son la interfaces. EL C++ *NO* se aplica en electrónica de bajo nivel, como por ejemplo un uControlador por el simple hecho de que los requerimientos de memoria de un programa en C++ diseñado como corresponde excede - y por mucho -  las capacidades de un uC (solo para esto tienen que entender como trabajan los métodos virtuales del C++ para saber por que chupan mas memoria que el C ANSI común).

Y no digan que el C se queda corto en electrónica por que eso es un BOLAZO! Yo he escrito programas en C que tocaban todos y cada uno de los registros de una interfaz serie de una PC y los registros de un ADC con bus PCI, usando operaciones I/O en el primer caso e invocaciones ioctrl en el segundo, pero el mapeo de los DMA para escritura directa en memoria lo hice con punteros e instrucciones I/O en C...y nunca me hizo falta aprender ni usar el assembler de la flia. x86 de INTEL . Es más, he escrito un driver para el kernel Linux como interfaz a un ADC de ocho canales (la foto la puse por ahí en el foro) y cuatro salidas a relay, y no he puesto NADA que no fuera C.

Les pido que no macaneen con esto. En la actualidad assembler NO ES LA VERDAD REVELADA y solo se usa cuando no queda otra salida, o sea....casi nunca. Que en las universidades enseñen assembler para la introducción a la programación de uC NO IMPLICA que eso se use en vida diaria....por que la productividad en C es mil veces mayor que la que se logra en assembler y eso es clave para la salida en tiempo al mercado.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 30, 2010)

> Ustedes está fumando algo raro, no?
> Miren, se las voy a hacer corta: que ustedes no usen el C en electrónica NO significa que nadie lo haga.



No EZ creo que es al revez no???
el que uses C no quiere decir que todos lo hagan... yo he visto mas usuarios en basic en este foro y en todopic que de C o ASM... yo no hablo de que es mas eficiente eso es otro rollo sino mas usado o utilizado por los usuarios, en cuestiones informaticas hablando de programas administrativos (normalmente) otros lenguajes son mucho mas usados que el C, pero no me hagas caso eso es solo mi opinion...

ni hablar de que tengo que retomar C para la electronica eso es indiscutible... ya estoy practicando en un par de proyectos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> No EZ creo que es al revez no??? el que uses C no quiere decir que todo lo hagan...


Nop, no es al revés. Pero para convencerte tenés que ver la realidad...y te he dado ejemplos que no son míos  Vos podes estar en contra de los especialistas, pero ellos son los que fijan el rumbo...



lubeck dijo:


> *yo he visto mas usuarios en basic en este foro y en todopic que de C o ASM*...


OK. Y nunca te has preguntado por qué es así?
Yo te lo voy a responder: Basic fué un lenguaje creado para que cualquier ignorante pudiera programar...y eso fué lo que consiguieron: programas desastrosos hechos por ignorantes.
Ya que has visto tantos "programadores" de VB en este foro (no sé en los otros, pero voy a prejuzgar y suponer que deben ser iguales), no te has fijado las consultas que hacen? Todos quieren prender y apagar bits de la puerta paralelo y luego de vueltear bastante les cae la ficha que en VB NO SE PUEDE y que hay que usar una DLL escrita en C para hacerlo; o se quieren comunicar con el puerto USB y no les cae la ficha que hay que usar invocaciones ioctrl al driver y desde VB no es posible si no es usando una DLL...claro que escrita en C. Y ni hablar de las preguntas que hacen del PBP para pics.....pero las fallas en este son mas largas de describir...
Ves por que hablo de "ignorantes"...?

Los programas administrativos son una historia diferente...pero en este tema estamos hablando de las *aplicaciones en electrónica*...o nó?


----------



## lubeck (Sep 30, 2010)

se me hace que estamos confundidos.... y hablamos de lo mismo...

DSP menciono esto



> Opino tambien que en microcontroladores pequeños se usa mas el lenguaje c que c++, pero, en general, seas informatico o electronico, ese lenguaje (c o c++) es una base que en algunos casos puede ser indispensable, aunque en ocaciones se pueden tomar otras alternativas de lenguajes. Sin embargo, en la experiencia personal,* te puedo decir que este es el lenguaje mas utilizado en muchas areas y tambien te sirve de base para aprender otros lenguajes con mayor facilidad como lo es java o c#*



y de ahi todo mi comentario...

de que basic o java sea utilizado por ignorantes o por super programadores no lo estoy poniendo en tela de juicio...  el habla de que es mas utilizado y yo no creo que C lo sea...

y no te molestes, yo los veo como una herramienta igual me da clavar un clavo con un martillo que con una pistola automatica...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> el habla de que es mas utilizado y yo no creo que C lo sea...


Pero es que *PARA ELECTRONICA* (el tema de este hilo) *EL C SI ES EL LENGUAJE MAS UTILIZADO*, y casi que no hay otro.

Si están pensando por *electronica *a la programación de microcontroladores, entonces están equivocados, por que hay cientos de miles de aplicaciones electrónicas de la programación que no tienen NADA que ver con la programación de microcontroladores.

Y vos podés poner el clavo con la herramienta que te quede cómoda, pero eso no significa que no haya una herramienta que sea la adecuada y óptima 

No tomés esto como algo personal contra vos, pero es que la pregunta inicial del tema es una cosa concreta y la mayoría de las respuestas están yendo por una dirección diferente...y siempre insistiendo en que el assembler es lo MAS...y eso NO ES VERDAD y menos en el año 2010.


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 30, 2010)

woowww......

gran debate has armado amigo Mysterio!!


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 30, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices ezavalla. C es lo mas usado.
Pero explicame como harias un multihilos en C y usando solo 512Bytes en ram.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 30, 2010)

> Y vos podés poner el clavo con la herramienta que te quede cómoda, pero eso no significa que no haya una herramienta que sea la adecuada y óptima



EZ yo no discuto eso, eso cada quien lo decide... yo no te voy a hacer cambiar nunca tu forma de pensar ni tu a mi ni a nadie, porque todos tenemos un proposito diferente para cada herramienta... 
mas claro yo tengo un martillo y una clavadora Dewalt preciosa que mete unos 300 clavos de 2" en menos de 1 un minuto pero hay lugares donde no entra la porqueria porque es muy grande y ni modo a usar el martillo, si me explico... 
yo creo lo mismo que tu pero cuanto tiempo te vaz a pasar diciéndoselo a los demas que son muchisisisisisimos??? (pregunta retorica)


----------



## DSP (Sep 30, 2010)

Yo dije lo siguiente:



> en la experiencia personal, te puedo decir que este es el lenguaje mas utilizado en muchas areas



Y lo repito 





> en la experiencia personal


 y 





> mas utilizado en muchas areas


 (no precizamente en todas las areas)

Eso es lo que tengo entendido, sin embargo estoy conciente que podria estar en un error. Seria bueno investigarlo. Y si estoy mal, pues bienvenido el conocimiento fundamentado.



> Estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices ezavalla. C es lo mas usado.
> Pero explicame como harias un multihilos en C y usando solo 512Bytes en ram.



Aunque la pregunta no era para mi, quiero comentarte que lo hize a mi manera (multitarea) en los pic y con un micro-sistema operativo que escribi en C. Es cooperativo y funciona bien, con las debidas precauciones. Tambien existe un SO llamado Salvo y utiliza poca ram


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Pero explicame como harias un multihilos en C y usando solo 512Bytes en ram.


En cual micro? Multihilos cooperativo o preemptivo? Con o sin locks y semáforos? Cuantos hilos concurrentes? Hard-Real-Time, Soft-Real-Time o No-Real-Time? etc, etc????

512 bytes de RAM es memoria de un uC, y si la ROM no importa...tanto, no es tan difícil escribir una ISR asociada a un timer que haga los cambios de contexto...al fin de cuentas está toda la info en el stack y algunos registros...pero esto si es preemptivo. Si es cooperativo, solo hay que definir las primitivas que van a liberar el uso de la CPU cuando sean invocadas, lo que seguramente implica hacer un wrapper sobre las operaciones I/O y ajustar un pequeño "kernel" que lleve el tracking de los procesos secuenciados y los ordene de alguna forma..., probablemente en ambos casos usando algún algoritmo tipo round-robin u otro diferente si es real-time.

Que puede pasar en este diseño:


Que no pueda lograr una cantidad muy alta de procesos concurrentes? sin saber cuantos necesito...no hay mucho para decir.
Que voy a desperdiciar memoria? Y...es probable....pero cuanto es el desperdicio? Y cual es el impacto?
En assembler tal vez lograría (dudoso) mas velocidad en los cambios de contexto? No creo, pero si fuera así, podría escribir 10 instrucciones assembler dentro del código C para optimizar esa parte.
Y podría seguir con las preguntas y respuestas, pero creo que esto ya lo tratamos alguna vez antes   

De todas formas, esas preguntas constituyen lo que se llama "análisis de requerimientos", y cualquiera que enfrente un desarrollo en un uC debería estar preparado para responderlas, o al menos para buscar la respuesta 



lubeck dijo:


> yo creo lo mismo que tu pero cuanto tiempo te vaz a pasar diciéndoselo a los demas que son muchisisisisisimos??? (pregunta retorica)


Es que yo no se los digo a los demás, solo se lo contesto a quien inició el tema. Si los demás son mermos y quieren programar TODO en assmbler y pasar un año haciendo algo que en C demora 4 horas, el problema es de ellos y no mío  ... solo espero que no sea demasiado tarde cuando se den cuenta... si es que alguna vez lo hacen...

Y siempre caigo en lo mismo: _*Cuando la única herramienta que uno tiene es un martillo, todo lo que tenga que reparar se parece a un clavo.*_


----------



## lubeck (Sep 30, 2010)

> Y siempre caigo en lo mismo: Cuando la única herramienta que uno tiene es un martillo, todo lo que tenga que reparar se parece a un clavo.


amen ( o no amper)... por esa...

por eso yo siempre digo "aprender los mas que se pueda y que tengan mas soporte..."


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 30, 2010)

Bien ezavalla, Creo que llegamos a la conclusion interesante... El hacer algunos pedazos en assembler.

Creo que no se esta tomando algo en cuenta, que es la preferencia personal de cada uno. A mi me gusta el c, pero con los micros no me siento tan comodo. (ojo, dije que no me siento)


----------



## Juan1221 (Sep 30, 2010)

MysterioxD dijo:


> disculpen soy nuevo en el foro y recién empiezo con mis estudios en electrónica y me han dejado algunas preguntas que deseo me puedan ayudar a responderlas
> el uso del c++ en la electrónica ¿?¿?
> la informática como herramienta de la electrónica?¿?
> el c++ librería para electrónica¿?
> me gustaría saber algunas posibles respuestas estaría muy agradecido de antemano les doy las muchas gracias



Hola chavo, de lo que se, no existe ninguna libreria especifica para electronica, pero en conjunto todas las librerias puedes utilizarlas para diferentes aplicaciones.
El C++ es un lenguaje muy noble que te permite realizar un sin fin de aplicaciones en la electronica, sobre todo en interfases. 

Existe una aplicacion de c++ llamada micro c esta sirve para programar pic, en un ambiente mas amigable.

La electronica y la informatica estan muy relacionadas, esto lo ves todos los dias pues la interaccion de estas es llamada tecnologia, espero te sirva si tienes alguna duda sigue comentando.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> por eso yo siempre digo "aprender los mas que se pueda y que tengan mas soporte..."


EXACTAMENTE. Ese es el asunto! Cuantas mas herramientas tengás, mejores soluciones vas a poder dar.



antiworldx dijo:


> Bien ezavalla, Creo que llegamos a la conclusion interesante... El hacer algunos pedazos en assembler.


Claro! y por que nó? Si no hay otra solución...habrá que hacerlo en assembler, solo que hay que ser inteligente como para escribir solo lo necesario.



antiworldx dijo:


> Creo que no se esta tomando algo en cuenta, *que es la preferencia  personal de cada uno.*



Es que aquí me parece que no caben las "preferencias personales". Si el diseño es para vos, para aprender, practicar o jugar...hacelo en lo que quieras, no deja de ser una diversión. Ahora, si tenés que sacar un producto al mercado en 90 días...y.... como que se va a ver feo que luego de ese tiempo y con todo el hardware listo le digas a tu jefe:
"Hey boss! Todo está muy bien, pero recién tengo el 30% del software, por que a mi me gusta escribirlo en assembler". Luego de esto...tu próxima escala va a ser Júpiter luego de la patada en el #$** que te van a dar


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 30, 2010)

Por su puesto ezavalla, otra vez otro punto de acuerdo. Simplemente cuantas lineas se llevan en assembler el mismo ciclo que con :
for (float a=0; a<=5; a+=0.1){b+=2}.

Para empezar estoy usando flotantes con incremento en decimales... Eso en assembler esta de locos!!! y aqui es una simple linea.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Por su puesto ezavalla, otra vez otro punto de acuerdo. Simplemente cuantas lineas se llevan en assembler el mismo ciclo que con :
> for (float a=0; a<=5; a+=0.1){b+=2}.
> Para empezar estoy usando flotantes con incremento en decimales... Eso en assembler esta de locos!!! y aqui es una simple linea.


Ves...esa es la ventaja! De que te sirve convertirte en un experto de implementación de la IEEE-755 (era esa, no?), con todo el bardo del control de los NaN y la normalización de mantisas y exponentes (suponiendo que no tengas una FPU) para luego usarlo en un lazo con sumas y restas. Y ni te digo el tiempo que vas invertir en eso...y el lío para entenderlo luego de seis meses


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 30, 2010)

Si, ya he implementado ecuaciones a diferencias con punto flotante en assembler, y pffff...
Recuerda que hice un posteo preguntando como hacerle y nadie le quiso entrar al toro (problema).

Ezavalla, de casualidad sabes si el C de MPLAB usa la maquina DSP al compilar en los DSPIC?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Ezavalla, de casualidad sabes si el C de MPLAB usa la maquina DSP al compilar en los DSPIC?



Ni idea! No he usado los dspic, pero sería lógico que la utilizara, sino no tendría potencia de cálculo disponible.
Cual C estás usando? El CCS o el otro que compró Microchip?


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 30, 2010)

CCS, puesto que es el que te deja trabajar sin comprarlo jejejeje
Version estudiante, ya sabes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> CCS, puesto que es el que te deja trabajar sin comprarlo jejejeje
> Version estudiante, ya sabes.


  
Me voy a fijar a ver que encuentro al respecto. A lo sumo deberás darle un switch en la línea de comandos...


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 30, 2010)

Si, si no seria desperdiciar el potencial de un DSP


----------



## Jessy (Sep 30, 2010)

Aunque no hay una libreria exacta para electronica en C++; puedes encontrar librerias alternas en otros sitios que se asemejan o hacen algo con respecto a electronica. Desde hacer un programa simple para que saber los colores de las resistencias hasta un software complejo para muchas aplicaciones diferentes. Eso es lo que la informatica hace como herramienta de la electronica al ayudar a esta a entrar en el mundo de la "computadora". Existen tambien muchos otros programas que son basados en C para poder programar un pic ^^ echa un vistazo por el foro para conocerlos mejor y que saques una mejor conclusión. Espero haberte podido ayudar; saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 30, 2010)

El asunto no es programar un pic... si no un DSPic y que el compilador use la maquina DSP en la ejecucion del programa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

Mirá acá:
http://www.ccsinfo.com/devices.php?page=devices
Si soporta los DSPics (son los que tienen el opcode con la D). Yo tengo la versión 4.023 y soporta una parva de dspics. Habría que ver si es necesario agregar algo para que los compile...pero lo dudo...


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 30, 2010)

justo encontre esto en esa pagina ezavalla...



> Why recreate the wheel coding your own arithmetic functions in assembly or C? Standard C math libraries are supplied with the CCS compiler.
> 
> * 1, 8, 16 and 32-bit integer types and 32-bit floating point are supported for all devices
> * 48 and 64-bit integer types and 64-bit floating point for PIC24 and dsPIC DSC devices
> ...



Aqui es donde debes de recurrir al lado oscuro de la fuerza y meter assembler en C para optimizar codigo.

Que la fuerza este contigo...


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 2, 2010)

Como ya te contestaron arriba, la respuesta es demasiado amplia, pero alli te van algunos cosas que he visto en la industra



MysterioxD dijo:


> el uso del c++ en la electrónica ¿?¿?



En si el C++ casi no se ocupa a menos que estes programando procesadores de alto rendimiento, como DSPs o micros de 32 o 64 bits, lo que es cada dia mas comun es el uso del C plano para programar micros de bajo rendimiento, como PICs, AVRs, etc, y es por las razones que ya te dieron antes.... es mas facil implementar una ecuacion en C que su equivalente en ensamblador



MysterioxD dijo:


> la informática como herramienta de la electrónica?¿?



La informatica y la electronica se complementan mutuamente, conforme se hacen avances en la electronica se implementan en la informatica y posteriormente esa nuevo avance sirve como retroalimentacion y plataforma de experimentacion para nuevos avances electronicos de los cuales se vuelve a beneficiar la informatica, es un circulo vicioso positivo que nos ha llevado a donde estamos actualmente



MysterioxD dijo:


> el c++ librería para electrónica¿?



No hay librerias exclusivas para electronica, ocupas la libreria que te interese y la aplicas a tu programa o circuito,


----------



## Meta (Oct 2, 2010)

Puedes hacer programación con la electrónica lo que desees.

Ver manual.

Saludo.


----------



## MysterioxD (Oct 6, 2010)

muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas , me han ayudado bastante ^^


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 6, 2010)

Gracias por agradecer...


----------

